# Battle of Waterloo 2013



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2013)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/BOW2013

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/BOW2013/Registration

Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/578659165530294

Date: Sunday, September 29, 2013.

Location: University of Waterloo, Waterloo ON 
We're in the *Mathematics and Computers Building*, in *room 1085*. The room is on the lowest floor of the building, right across from the south entrance. 

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3 
3x3x3 One-Handed 
3x3x3 Blindfolded 
5x5x5 
Megaminx 
Square-1 
Clock
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

ah, good thing i checked back at the last second. i was about to make this post myself. 
totally going to be there but im kinda sad there is no 4x4. ive been working on that lately.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a maybe


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unlikely for me, but 3 of my 4 best events (mega, mbld, 2x2) are here, so its interesting. 3 hour drive is lovely, though.

EDIT: Wow, haven't competed in canada in over a year.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll most likely go.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 29, 2013)

Probably won't be able to make it out there


----------



## Anthony (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure, Canadians are nice people.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 29, 2013)

]

What's the expected amount of people to come? And is anyone staying overnight?


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i might go but what are the cutoffs?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 29, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> i might go but what are the cutoffs?



I was just about to ask the same thing...


----------



## 420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Was hoping for this to be my first competition, but that will most likely not be the case.  Looks like I'll have to wait until next year for my first official competition experience. On the bright side, I have like another 6 months to get in some (much needed) training.  Probably wouldn't even meet the cutoffs for most of the events anyway.

Good luck to all competing!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll definitely try to be there. Also wondering about cutoffs for events.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2013)

Dang! I got all excited about another UK comp =(


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 29, 2013)

too far away for a comp during the school year :'(


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

What the hell, why no 4x4?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2013)

Why is this on a Sunday?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 30, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Why is this on a Sunday?



Don't question it or they might change it!

BTW whosever idea it was to have this on a Sunday, I love you...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2013)

Canada is due for an American Invasion. Glad to know that a lot of you from Michigan want to come. 

Cutoffs will be posted with the schedule a few days before the competition. You can take a look at last year's schedule to get a rough idea. 



yoshinator said:


> What the hell, why no 4x4?


Because last year people said, "What the hell, why no 5x5?".



Cubetastic said:


> What's the expected amount of people to come? And is anyone staying overnight?


Last year 68 people competed. I expect it'll be about the same this time.



fatboyxpc said:


> Why is this on a Sunday?


It was better for a lot of people.



TeddyKGB said:


> Don't question it or they might change it!
> 
> BTW whosever idea it was to have this on a Sunday, I love you...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2013)

I just find it weird that sunday works best. Typically they're saturdays because people work/school M-F. Oh well. I probably won't be able to go regardless due to it being my birthday weekend. I suppose if I go somebody will get me ice cream cake?!


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Canada is due for an American Invasion. Glad to know that a lot of you from Michigan want to come.
> 
> 
> Because last year people said, "What the hell, why no 5x5?".
> ...



very very excited, hopes are high that i can go and get some merch. Also cant wait to meet some cubers


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 30, 2013)

Hopefully I can get a spot at my uncle's who lives close.

Do you have a map of the building with the room & stuff? Last year I got lost and could only find a Yugioh competition.

edit: Weird that it's a Sunday though.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you have a map of the building with the room & stuff? Last year I got lost and could only find a Yugioh competition.


There are maps at most entrances. Here's one for the second floor of the MC building.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 30, 2013)

I am soooo excited I keep posting in this thread


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Sure, Canadians are nice people.


If Anthony shows up I will be a small happy Asian boy.


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Last year I got lost and could only find a Yugioh competition.



I don't see the problem here


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, can we have a mini 4x4 comp at lunch for 3 or 4 fast people at lunch like we did for 6x6 at VOS?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, can we have a mini 4x4 comp at lunch for 3 or 4 fast people at lunch like we did for 6x6 at VOS?


You're coming? o:

You guys could always just do that on your own time after the competition when the timers are free. We'll probably be using the timers to rush people during lunch.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> You're coming? o:
> 
> You guys could always just do that on your own time after the competition when the timers are free. We'll probably be using the timers to rush people during lunch.



Well, I will try to come if I know I'll have another shot at the NR.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, I will try to come if I know I'll have another shot at the NR.


The event list is final, sorry.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 30, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I suppose if I go somebody will get me ice cream cake?!



I'm not sure you realize how hard I laughed at this...


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 2, 2013)

Feet wouldve been fun with me louis and antoine lol but i dont care...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Feet wouldve been fun with me louis and antoine lol but i dont care...



So are you coming?


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So are you coming?



Oh yeah, I'm probably not anyway... But if they did have feet i woudve gone. Not complaining at all, Ive actually gotten bored of practicing the event.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So are you coming?



you going up on saturday?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Cubetastic said:


> you going up on saturday?



Probably. I'm not yet 100% sure that I'm going though.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Probably. I'm not yet 100% sure that I'm going though.



ill bring you back a souvenir if you dont go


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 2, 2013)

65% chance I'll be going. 

Dear Canadians, 

I still remember when Canadians invaded Carnegie Mellon Fall 2009.
It's my turn to invade Canada!
Except I'll probably be the only Korean. 
Please be nice and say hi.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> 65% chance I'll be going.
> 
> Dear Canadians,
> 
> ...



Take me with you.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Take me with you.



Are any of the MN cubers going?
Note that the competition is on a Sunday..


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 2, 2013)

Chris is going to like every comp in the world


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> 65% chance I'll be going.
> 
> Dear Canadians,
> 
> ...



You might not be the only korean. The Korean FMC NR lives closeish.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> 65% chance I'll be going.
> 
> Dear Canadians,
> 
> ...



Ah, the Carnegie Mellon Fall 2009 invasion... good times. 

Most of the Canadians who were at that competition in 2009 will be at this one. Greg French doesn't seem to cube anymore, and Brendon Hemsley doesn't know whether he can get off work that day.

I find it funny how we're talking about invasions in a competition whose name is a pun on a war battle.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Are any of the MN cubers going?
> Note that the competition is on a Sunday..



None  and I don't have a passport thingy. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> None  and I don't have a passport thingy. :/



A. Get a passport
B. Hide under the seat


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> A. Get a passport
> B. Hide under the seat



Is it even possible to get a passport that fast?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 2, 2013)

http://travel.state.gov/passport/processing/processing_1740.html

better get it quick


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 2, 2013)

My girlfriend applied for one this summer and got it in two weeks. I think six weeks is their max allowed time, but it's a pretty conservative lead time.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2013)

Update: The room has been changed from MC 2017 to MC 1085. See OP.


----------



## Forte (Sep 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is it even possible to get a passport that fast?




C. Hide in the dashboard
D. Become a seat (?!)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is it even possible to get a passport that fast?



Clicky


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 7, 2013)

Cubes i'm selling at this comp:
Rubik's Void - $10
Maru FTO - $10
Dayan Gem v1 - $30
V-Cube 7 - $30
florian modded SS pyraminx - $18
SS 8x8 with missing piece - $50



TeddyKGB said:


> Clicky



That company got an F from the BBB. I would recommend paying for the expediting service and getting overnight shipping both ways for the fastest passport. Or, if you have proof that you need a passport within 2 weeks, you could drive to Chicago or another passport agency and walk it through and get it in a day.


----------



## Exsufflicate (Sep 10, 2013)

Will be attending.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

why are there no cut off times listed?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> why are there no cut off times listed?



Because the schedule isn't posted yet...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Because the schedule isn't posted yet...



cut off times for the canadian open were posted long before the scheduled was.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> cut off times for the canadian open were posted long before the scheduled was.



Cutoffs are posted at the same time as the schedule at 90% of Canadian competitions.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Cutoffs are posted at the same time as the schedule at 90% of Canadian competitions.


In addition to that, I believe cut-off times were posted earlier for the Canadian Open due to the number of (expected) participants.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 19, 2013)

Probably won't be going QQ


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2013)

Just a reminder that online registration closes tomorrow. Please be sure to register soon if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 26, 2013)

Will USD be accepted 1:1 for registration fees?


----------



## Julian (Sep 28, 2013)

In Waterloo


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 28, 2013)

what hotel are you at?


----------



## Julian (Sep 28, 2013)

Delta in Kitchener.


----------



## Brest (Sep 29, 2013)

*Bill Wang* - 7.00 3x3 single - Battle of Waterloo 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]pANG0TbrnMo[/youtubehd]


 D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 F L2 R' U2 L' D' F D2 L B2

z2 // inspection
D' L' R F' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' F U F' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.00	52	7.43	57	8.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.23	7	5.69	8	6.50		Cross+1/F2L	28.4%	23.3%	24.2%
F2L	4.33	30	6.93	33	7.62		F2L/Total	61.9%	57.7%	57.9%
LL	2.67	22	8.24	24	8.99		LL/Total	38.1%	42.3%	42.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 F L2 R' U2 L' D' F D2 L B2

z2 // inspection
D' L' R F' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' F U F' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U U l // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 29, 2013)

Why no live results?


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 29, 2013)

what was the average?


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 29, 2013)

Bill 6.66, afaik nobody filmed it


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 29, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Bill 6.66, afaik nobody filmed it



nooooooooo

Please beat it in finals?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 30, 2013)

can somebody update us on the important/interesting things that happened?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> can somebody update us on the important/interesting things that happened?



2x2: 2.40 avg (NR)
3x3: 7.00( 1st round) and 6.66( 2nd round) singles. 9.00 NR average in finals
BLD: 41.xx (NR)

Eric got 15/15 in multi and Antoine got NRs in clock I think.

Anyone have the scramble for my 6.66 ( 2nd round, 2nd solve, on the right side (side that Craig wasn't at))


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Did Antoine sub 10?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did Antoine sub 10?



Frankly, this is far more important than all the NRs.


----------



## Akiro (Sep 30, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> BLD: 41.xx (NR)



BLD NR is 38.42 by Eric.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came today! It was a really fun day, but it was a lot of work and it definitely wouldn't have been the same without all of your help!



XTowncuber said:


> Why no live results?


I derped.

Here are the top 3 though.

Clock 
1	Antoine Cantin	9.15
2	Thompson Clarke	9.64
3	Kit Clement 11.01

Megaminx 
1	Antoine Cantin	1:12.98
2	Thompson Clarke	1:26.85
3	Justin Jaffray	1:32.01

Square-1 
1	Forte Shinko	17.16
2	Nathan Dwyer	18.61
3	Brady Metherall	25.60

5x5x5 
1	Antoine Cantin	1:19.89
2	Bill Wang 1:24.73
3	Jonathan Tan 1:25.03 

Multiple Blindfolded 
1	Eric Limeback	15/15
2	Antoine Cantin	10/11
3	Julian David 7/8

3x3x3 Blindfolded 
1	Bill Wang	41.06 
2	Julian David 51.56 
3	Eric Limeback	1:10.63 

2x2x2 
1	Anthony Brooks	2.78
2	Justin Jaffray	2.92
3	Forte Shinko	3.05

3x3x3 One-handed 
1	Bill Wang	14.41
2	Antoine Cantin	15.47
3	Forte Shinko	16.72

3x3x3
1	Bill Wang	9.00
2	Anthony Brooks	9.59
3	Eric Limeback	10.05


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did Antoine sub 10?



No 

Did really bad at 3x3.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 30, 2013)

i forgot to bring my camera :fp. other than that though, this was a super fun competition. i did well and there were lots of memorable moments.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 30, 2013)

Akiro said:


> BLD NR is 38.42 by Eric.



My bad, was tired when I typed that lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2013)

Full results are up!

Just noticed that this comp had 3 of the top 8 OH averages in North America.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Oct 1, 2013)

@Sarah.
I notice that you DNF kind of often according to your WCA profile. is that because you're busy with scrambling and things like that?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> @Sarah.
> I notice that you DNF kind of often according to your WCA profile. is that because you're busy with scrambling and things like that?


Nope. I just like to DNF bad solves. My DNF 3x3x3 average in the first round wasn't intentional actually; I didn't start the timer twice.

Edit: Wow, I didn't even notice that 4/5 of my averages at the competition were DNFs. The only non-DNF average was clock, which I usually accidentally DNF. Weird.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a note on the results - you forgot to enter in Sq1, 5x5, OH, and Clock as Combined Finals/First Rounds, so everyone is getting 3 DNS if they missed the cutoff.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 1, 2013)

DYK.....

...that my 12.38 Square-1 Single was the fastest sq-1 solve ever done at a Canadian competition?
...that i never saw a moose?
...that duty-free shops have hella baller chocolate?
...that Klit Cement?
...that there is an ASK clone in the works?
...that Forte is super awesome and nice and i got 2 cubes from him?
...that Bill Wang is actually super cool?
...that the Customs agents at the border on the way home made me do a cube solve?
...that Antoine taught me how to say "voulez vous coucher avec moi, ce soir"?
...that I have 10 CAD left over?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> ...that Antoine taught me how to say "voulez vous coucher avec moi, ce soir"?



I didn't actually tell you how to say it, you just said it.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

Antoine! How did you get such a beast 5x5 avg? Is it on cam?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't actually tell you how to say it, you just said it.



Lol 'twas a joke


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2013)

DYK...

...We didn't see a moose, but there are in fact boose in Canada?
...They're all fat jokes?
...It only took 2 seconds outside of the car on the road trip for Ryan to get a comment on how awesome his beard is?
...You could probably smuggle things over the border in his beard?
...The best defense mechanism to smuggle said items is by putting toothpicks in his beard?
..."Sir, are there toothpicks in your beard?"
..."Si, senor!"
..."Is it a competition of who can solve it the fastest... or at all?"
...The hardest puzzle at the competition was the bathroom sink?
...The speed limits are actually still in MPH in Canada?
...wtf is a click?
...Ilkyoo goes to school in Pittsburgh, IL?
...I had the fastest official clock solve in Canada by someone not named Evan?
...I got a BLD mean?
...Canadian exit attraction signs have really random, pointless places on them?
...I judged Bill's 6.66, but sadly my eyes don't have a video function?
...There was a streetlight with no intersection, driveway or crosswalk at all?
...lol wtf Milk Convenience Fair?
...They have Ears stores in Canada?
...Hapters?
...I should probably stop making fun of Canada?
...Top o' the mornin', to ya, mate?
...The Michigan caravan will have way too many inside jokes for more roadtrips to come?


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...I had the fastest official clock solve in Canada ever?



except evan got a 6.30 at CO


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Antoine! How did you get such a beast 5x5 avg? Is it on cam?








Great single.



vcuber13 said:


> except evan got a 6.30 at CO



lol :tu


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 1, 2013)

DYK...


...Apparently an enhanced drivers license isn't as cool as a passport?
...Canada has stores called "Ears" "Hapters" and "Milk convenience fair"?
...What in the world is a milk convenience fair?
...I got several compliments on my beard?
...that actually happens on a daily basis?
...I'm not sure why, I'm starting to look homeless?
...I can hide things in my beard?
...like toothpicks?
...Half weeks?
...We didn't see any moose but there were an awful lot of boose?
...If I ever lose my job I could easily get another one as a drivers training instructor?
...There are no buses in Chicago?
..."There's a cat in that window and it's making me happy"?
...none of my DYK's so far have been about the comp?
...I set 8 out of a possible 11 official PBs?
...I missed the 2nd round of 3x3 by 1 spot?
...Ilkyoo came all the way to Canada just to play games on his phone?
...My world ranking in clock single is 385?
...My world ranking in clock average is also 385?
...windshield wipers are unnecessary when it's not raining?
...Anthony likes T.V. Show?
...You can spend american money in Canada but not the other way around?
...Minh?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the photographer from Imprint (school newspaper) to send me all the pictures he took, but here are a few:

http://www.uwimprint.ca/article/3537-rubiks-records-busted


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 5, 2013)

"Eric Limeback, president of the Laurier Cube Club, solved 15 3x3x3 cubes within a minute while blindfolded,"

He is so good.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 5, 2013)

It says Eric solved 15 3x3s in under a minute while blindfolded.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

> Two Canadian records were broken...Bill Wang, a high school student from Toronto, solved a full-size Rubik’s Cube in 6.66 seconds...Eric Limeback, president of the Laurier Cube Club, solved 15 3x3x3 cubes...


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



Sorry, I didn't mention your clock NRs because I knew that it wasn't information that the author was interested in.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that Eric's 15/15 is 15th in the world?


----------

